# Question about P0299 engine light code



## 14cruzeman (Sep 13, 2018)

So Wednesday driving home check engine light came on and it was read p0299 and autozone guy said it’s a turbo poroblem. So I mscheduled earliest appt with Chevy dealer for today and the advisor asked if I had an extended warranty and when I said no he asked for year and mileage and said hopefully it’s covered under powertrain warranty. It’s a 2014 Cruze with 94,000 miles. He said it takes 24-48 hours for Chevy service help line to go through what steps need to be done to figure out if it’s a failed turbo. Has anyone had any experience with Chevy not covering a turbo under the powertrain warranty?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]


----------

